# ISO: Noodle recipe using wheat



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I made noodles a while back from wheat that I ground. It tastes like, paste??? Now if I make it with reg flour it tastes great. What do you do differently when grinding your own wheat to make homemade pasta taste yummy? Got a recipe?


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmm, odd no answers here,I'd be interested in knowing to as we have been talking about makeing pasta from our own ground wheat, maybe this bump will help.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I hope someone will answer.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Did they taste more like dumplings (as in chicken and dumplings)? Try adding more oil and salt to the boiling water, or drying the noodles longer before cooking, or boiling them in something besides water (wine, stock, etc). Noodles get a lot of flavor through the boiling process. Or saute them after boiling in a skillet with a little butter and spices to liven them up. Or try an egg noodle recipe for a heartier flavor. Just a couple of variations I can think of right now to try.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a dumplin fan, so I cant tell you if they tasted like that or not. What does drying the noodles longer have to do with the taste?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

When you said they tasted like paste, I was thinking maybe they gummed up or stuck together to end up with a doughy, dumpling texture?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

noodles without eggs also tend to gum up. hence the 'egg noodles' vs plain noodles preferences many have. 
I do prefer my noodles made with white flour, however, im just used to them; the potato noodles were good too. 
the time you cook them also makes a difference - fresh noodles cook much quicker than dry ones. in the crock pot they all go to mush so I use spatzel instead - it holds up.

SPAETZEL 
4 cupsall-purpose flour
5 eggs
1 teaspoonsalt
3/4 cupwater
In large bowl, combine flour, eggs and salt. Add water a little at a time to form a soft dough.
Boil 2 quarts of water in a large pot. Squeeze dough out into the water using noodle or fruit press or by pressing through a colander with large holes. When noodles float to the top of the water, they are done (3 to 4 minutes). Serve as a side or main dish.

EGG NOODLES
4 eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups flour
A five lb. bag of flour will keep you in noodles for a month!
Beat the eggs using a fork or whisk, just enough to break them up. Add salt, and enough flour to make a stiff dough (more or less than the 2 cups, as needed). On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough until smooth. Long kneading is the secret to good noodles! Cover the noodle dough with plastic wrap or let it rest under a bowl so that it doesn't dry out and the dough can relax. Leave it to rest for 1 hour (if the kitchen is warm, refrigerate the dough). The dough may then be rolled out thinly using a wooden or silicone rolling pin on a lightly floured surface or use a pasta rolling machine. Allow the rolled out dough to dry for 20 to 30 minutes, turning it over when one side is no longer sticky. Roll the dough up, jelly roll fashion, then cut into the desired widths using a sharp knife or pasta roller cutter. 

To make "Pot Pie Noodles" cut the noodles into 1 1/2 to 2-inch squares. Use to top chicken stew (or a pot-pie filling in a bowl).

These noodles may be used in soup, cooked in broth, or serve them as a main dish by bringing a large pot of of salted water to a boil and cook until noodles are tender, but still have a little "bite" (Italians have a word for this - "al dente" or "to the tooth". To serve the ultimate comfort food, the noodles may then be fried in butter with some boiled potatoes and/or garnished with Schmeltz. To make Schmeltz for noodles, melt 1 stick butter in a heavy skillet and stir in 1 cup cream. Alternately, melt 1 stick butter in a heavy skillet and allow to brown. Serve over noodles. Or for a more diet-friendly dish, serve the noodles topped with your favorite tomato-based pasta sauce. 

This versatile noodle dough can also be used in lasagna, baked with cheese, or as the featured element in a bowl of chicken soup or a beef stew. Or roll out and cut the dough into circles, then fill with a classic ricotta cheese and spinach filling, or stuff with finely chopped, cooked meat to dress up that leftover roast!

POTATO NOODLES
2 c. mashed potatoes
3 eggs
1/2 tsp. salt
Flour
Mix ingredients together, add enough flour to make a stiff dough. Form little pieces of this into round sticks about as thick as your little finger, about 2 inches long, or roll thick and cut strips about that size. Have ready a large kettle with boiling water with a little salt. Have a dish of flour handy to work with so they don't stick to your hands. Drop these as you make them in the boiling water. After they are all in the water boil for about 15-20 minutes. Take out and drain. Brown some bread crumbs in a pan of about 1/2 cup shortening. Pour this over your noodles and serve hot.

Do keep trying to make noodles - once you get the knack for it, they will be a very useful addition to your food selections!!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll have to try those potato noodles! Leave out a couple of the eggs, and that's how I make potato pancakes in the skillet, good with a couple slices of bacon in the morning.


----------

